# Zombie Survival Plan



## HotelCo (Jul 8, 2011)

What's your zombie survival plan?


----------



## samiam (Jul 8, 2011)

This pretty much sums it up with real guns of course....


http://www.amazon.com/Zombie-Survival-List/lm/R2PL8FOY8C78JF

Plus a 20,000 sq foot 2 foot thick reinforced concrete  underground bunker with an escape slide and weapon cache.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 8, 2011)

Well... police and EMS will probably be some of the first to be attacked, however, after the initial outbreak, police and EMS will be highly regarded for our skills.



Having said that, are we talking George A Ramero zombies, or 28 Days Later "zombies"?


----------



## fast65 (Jul 8, 2011)

I too would like to know what kind of zombies we're talking about...I mean either way I'll still end up running around screaming like a 4 year old girl.


----------



## Pseudonymous (Jul 8, 2011)

Something tells me we're in the worst profession possible should there be a zombie outbreak. At least at the beginning.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

Well my partner said he has it all figured out. He is going to hold up at bass pro shop.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 8, 2011)

I'm pretty much with JP. 























And when all else fails....some good old hardwood....................


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> Well my partner said he has it all figured out. He is going to hold up at bass pro shop.



We need to get an EMTLife group together to take over and defend Bass Pro Shops, Cabellas, various supermarkets and walmarts all over the country. :rofl:


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't know why everyone prefers shotguns in this situation.   A good submachine gun is so much better.  Weighs less, carries more ammo, is more accurate at range, is smaller, and you can run a lot faster with it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2011)

To be honest, a good, accurate, mag-fed semi .22LR would be perfect for zombies.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 8, 2011)

You all can come hang at my crib. Well, not actually, no you can't.

http://all-that-is-interesting.com/post/4956385434/the-first-zombie-proof-house


----------



## Pseudonymous (Jul 8, 2011)

A Purpleheart Bokken would be excellent as a primary weapon. While guns would be the most efficient at zombie killing, ammunition is limited, and would attract loads of attention from both zombies, and perhaps undesirable humans as well. I would prefer a stealthy approach to Zombie survival.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 8, 2011)

Know what I have noticed? Most Z-Day survival plans involve defensive plans. So here is my new and improved plan. I say screw defense. Go on the offensive. Get out your .300WSM and your .30-06 and start hunting them buggers down. You are going to die in the long run anyhow, might as well take as many with you as you can. Rig up some huge ANFO bomb in your back yard, retreat there when things finally get too hot, wait for several thousand zombies to congregate and the roast the who area. I'm talking BIG bomb here. Like several thousand gallons of diesel and enough fertilizer to go with that. Maybe a couple hundred pounds of dynamite from abandoned construction sites. That can all be set off with a hommade black powder bomb made from galvinized pipe, power from walmart and even if you don't have an electric detonator, rig up a handgun to fire a blank round into an opening on the bomb. 

Yep, thats what I'm going to do, so if you plan on long term survival, stay away. Then 5 years from when I check out, y'all still be hiding in the woods, envying old Lights who killed more zombies than the rest of you put together. And then a year after that, when you are finally run down by a mutant zombie Grizzly bear, you can remember that you could have thrown in with me and killed a crap load of them buggers. 

lol!

Did I seriously just wast 5 minutes writing that?


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 8, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Know what I have noticed? Most Z-Day survival plans involve defensive plans. So here is my new and improved plan. I say screw defense. Go on the offensive. Get out your .300WSM and your .30-06 and start hunting them buggers down. You are going to die in the long run anyhow, might as well take as many with you as you can. Rig up some huge ANFO bomb in your back yard, retreat there when things finally get too hot, wait for several thousand zombies to congregate and the roast the who area. I'm talking BIG bomb here. Like several thousand gallons of diesel and enough fertilizer to go with that. Maybe a couple hundred pounds of dynamite from abandoned construction sites. That can all be set off with a hommade black powder bomb made from galvinized pipe, power from walmart and even if you don't have an electric detonator, rig up a handgun to fire a blank round into an opening on the bomb.
> 
> Yep, thats what I'm going to do, so if you plan on long term survival, stay away. Then 5 years from when I check out, y'all still be hiding in the woods, envying old Lights who killed more zombies than the rest of you put together. And then a year after that, when you are finally run down by a mutant zombie Grizzly bear, you can remember that you could have thrown in with me and killed a crap load of them buggers.
> 
> ...


Wait... you mean most people DONT have a bomb like that in their back yard? Umm... ok...


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 8, 2011)

Linuss said:


> Don't know why everyone prefers shotguns in this situation.   A good submachine gun is so much better.  Weighs less, carries more ammo, is more accurate at range, is smaller, and you can run a lot faster with it.



...because the tax stamp for automatics is expensive and hard to get, especially in the PRK. Now, sure, once all hell brakes loose we can go raid the armory, but we still have to survive long enough and make it to the armory.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 8, 2011)

*Well, it's silent, needs no ammo, and has other uses.*


----------



## mikie (Jul 8, 2011)

*The CDC beat you to it...*

http://www.bt.cdc.gov/socialmedia/zombies_blog.asp


----------



## AmeriMedic21 (Jul 8, 2011)

well, i would most definitely gather some guns from my personal armory(im a collector and have stockpiled ammo) and then i would gather water filters and some food, and would load all of that up in my old A.L.I.C.E pack and would set sail for the extreme country side. See, i agree a .22 LR would be a good choice, you just need to destroy the brain, and a .22 would be perfect for that. its cheap and easily available, hi-cap mags would be easy to obtain and ammo is light weight. I personally have a ruger 10/22, i would have that plus a couple of my shottys and my personal favorite, my M&P 15OR(its been tact out). See the good thing about a .223 or 5.56x45 NATO round, is that for one its a common varmint hunting round, and our military and all of NATO uses that round. So ammo could be left around from unfortunate fighters, and if you happened to rendezvous with the good old military, you could have ammo available. So, next i would find a fuel efficient truck, and together my family and i would try and find a great spot to hold out. See, the kind of zombies that i think could ever come about would be a virus that corrupts the brain and instructs the brain to spread its viruses through secretions(an infection). These zombies wouldnt be dead, they would be brain dead in a sense, but would still require oxygen, and still rely on cardiovascular support and pulmonary support, so they wouldnt be invincible, a normal vital shot on an non-infected would be sufficient. I would stay away from really close quarters combat situations. Just like other blood borne pathogens could be spread, an infected zombie could infect you through the same way. anyway, i think a great hideout would be somewhere that water could be accessible, and food could be gathered, such as game hunting, and a garden. It would be a tough time, but i think we non-infected would prevail.
Just my 2 cents.

Ryan S.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 8, 2011)

Pseudonymous said:


> Something tells me we're in the worst profession possible should there be a zombie outbreak. At least at the beginning.



"SEND MORE PARAMEDICS"

I'll buy a beer for anyone who knows what zombie film that quote is from.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> "SEND MORE PARAMEDICS"
> 
> I'll buy a beer for anyone who knows what zombie film that quote is from.



return of the living dead. Duh.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> return of the living dead. Duh.



Did you google? If you didn't pm me your mailing address and I'll fed ex you a beer. 

By the way in return of the living dead destroying the brain didn't work you had to chop them up into pieces or encase them in steel drums. My vote is for a nice sharp machete.


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Did you google? If you didn't pm me your mailing address and I'll fed ex you a beer.
> 
> By the way in return of the living dead destroying the brain didn't work you had to chop them up into pieces or encase them in steel drums. My vote is for a nice sharp machete.



I actually knew that one. I dated a guy who only liked zombie movies. and my EMS-dar picked up on it lol


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 8, 2011)

http://youtu.be/lRcle-JgnFA


----------



## Anjel (Jul 8, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> http://youtu.be/lRcle-JgnFA



disgusting lol i hated watching those movies.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 8, 2011)

Anjel1030 said:


> disgusting lol i hated watching those movies.



On the other hand folks are always complaining about how the ems field is saturated. Maybe a nice big zombie outbreak is what we need to thin the ranks a bit and open up some jobs.


----------



## nemedic (Jul 8, 2011)

Imagine the discussion on what weapons to carry while working........ Instead of debating your favorite CCW piece, it's the merits of Mk-19s vs the Ma-Duece


----------



## MusicMedic (Jul 9, 2011)

Depends on how massive the out break was.. but if it was massive id want to baracade my self in a grocery store.. or a warehouse store like walmart or costo

bring guns with me.. and if possible rig some booby traps.. maybe some mines in the parking lot.. proximity mines would be great.. 

a few sticks of dynamite and a ton.. or a few tons of grenades.. exploves can take a whole bunch of zombies out at once.. and id bring a few machine guns.. 

and a few high capacity mags for my pistols

and preferably id want that costco or walmart to be next to a hospital so i can raid them for medical supplies..


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2011)

firefite said:


> Uhhh during a zombie attack what gurney I have would be one of my last thoughts.
> 
> But I'd use a rope to tie the gurney to the ambulance and use it as a kind of wrecking ball.
> 
> "Dispatch, another 5 taken out by medic 584. The tally is now 52 and climbing...."



That is what the brush guard is for. 

Oh oh oh! And an M-2 mounted on the roof of the amb is great since it is high enough up they cant reach you up there. h34r:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 9, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> Sasha says the whole point of the stretcher is to carry supplies into the ambulance that you commandeered.



Well in that case I would want the Stryker power gurney. It's easier to load and unload with one person.


----------



## slb862 (Jul 9, 2011)

I work with a bunch of zombies...LOL   :rofl:


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 9, 2011)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> Know what I have noticed? Most Z-Day survival plans involve defensive plans. So here is my new and improved plan. I say screw defense. Go on the offensive. Get out your .300WSM and your .30-06 and start hunting them buggers down. You are going to die in the long run anyhow, might as well take as many with you as you can. Rig up some huge ANFO bomb in your back yard, retreat there when things finally get too hot, wait for several thousand zombies to congregate and the roast the who area. I'm talking BIG bomb here. Like several thousand gallons of diesel and enough fertilizer to go with that. Maybe a couple hundred pounds of dynamite from abandoned construction sites. That can all be set off with a hommade black powder bomb made from galvinized pipe, power from walmart and even if you don't have an electric detonator, rig up a handgun to fire a blank round into an opening on the bomb.
> 
> Yep, thats what I'm going to do, so if you plan on long term survival, stay away. Then 5 years from when I check out, y'all still be hiding in the woods, envying old Lights who killed more zombies than the rest of you put together. And then a year after that, when you are finally run down by a mutant zombie Grizzly bear, you can remember that you could have thrown in with me and killed a crap load of them buggers.
> 
> ...



That sounds like a great plan.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2011)

fortsmithman said:


> That sounds like a great plan.



Dude! Want to come join me?

Or better yet, lets forget the whole zombie eradication via ANFO thing all together. I'll come live in Ft. Smith. That is so stinking far out there the zombies wont ever find it. And if they do, its too freaking cold for them to survive the winter.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 9, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> You all can come hang at my crib. Well, not actually, no you can't.
> 
> http://all-that-is-interesting.com/post/4956385434/the-first-zombie-proof-house



http://www.missilebases.com/adironback


----------



## Asimurk (Jul 9, 2011)

There's really no use for planning far far out.  In the defensive sense the "best" idea is one where you can escape out to a location far, far away from population centers and rebuild society.  You head out several days after the outbreak.

Anyway, thanks for reminding me about something that's terrified me for years.  When I lived in Western Wisconsin my biggest fear of a zombie outbreak is all those millions of people living the the Twin Cities Metro area in Minnesota.  Now I live in that metro area. -.-

Okay, so zombie types can be defined on two axis:  Smart/stupid, fast/slow
Slow and stupid: Easier to get away from, strength in numbers.
Slow and smart: Easier to get away from, but can break through defenses easier.
Fast and stupid: Blindly attacks, harder to get away from.
Fast and smart:  We might as well just give up now.


For arguments sake we will be dealing with the slow and stupid variety when the outbreak gets going.  But dealing with the outbreak will strongly depend on incubation of the disease.  A quick turnaround from infected to infectious will be harder to contain, and it will spread quickly.  The slower turnaround means we have more time to make a non-threat of the recently infected, may not slow the spread, but should make containment easier.


I'm fat, and slow, my best bet is dealing with smaller groups.  I have multiple machetes with me and a Ruger 10/22 with a scope (my only firearm).  Close up I could probably be okay with the machetes, but I'd likely be sneaking around looking for sniping spots.  I have two 25 round clips that snap together.  50 rounds of ammo and an easy kill if within 25 yards makes me fine for smaller engagements.  During slower battles having time to reload one clip while the other is set to go makes me feel fairly comfortable.

I would stay close to home, this to me would be a necessity in the early days.  Keep off the roads, and work with neighbors if I can.  My household wouldn't be a great spot to hold off an attack, but it could do alright as a base.  My goals, providing a lone survivor scenario, is sweeping out my neighborhood first and foremost.  Everyone is dead, I will never see another human alive.  Sweep the insides of houses in my local residential area.  Set-up multiple safe houses within this area.  Secure what I can for food.  

Grocery stores are fine for the first day or two, after that, I'm not setting food in one for weeks/months/year without some kind of face mask.  Why?  Rotting meat, rotting dairy products, rotting, rotting, rotting.  Bottled water getting brought back and stored at safe houses would be a very high priority.  Soda (non-diet) is great for drinking for hydration and having calories.

Sporting goods stores would be high priority for ammunition, but I don't know about much else.  Maybe camping supplies, but I have no skills dealing with that.





There is an idea, probably from the book Zombie Survival Guide, that really intrigues me for efficacy in dispatching large number of the undead.  For me, I'd utilize my Prius, lay down the back seat, and have one or two snipers in the the back, with the hatch up.  It would have to be rigged up to kill that annoying beeping that goes one when driving with the hatch up, BUT, one tank of gas is going to last all day long slow rolling around towns picking off zombies.  With a hatch back vehicle you have the safety of being able to shut it and having some protection, and with the Prius, you have quietness.

On the other hand with slow rolling around town, a pick-up truck could be used.  You've got less noise banging around with each shot, plenty of noise to attract a horde, and plenty of power to get around.  An off-road vehicle would be good idea for a quick escape.



I dunno, random thoughts on the matter.


----------

